# Mahindra 4024 4WD Overheating



## Caplin (May 6, 2015)

My 2012 Mahindra 4025 overheats after 3 hrs of run time. Have cleaned radiator twice so far but problem still persists. Heavier PTO pulls ( 5ft roto-tiller) makes matters worse. But will happen with any attachment. Anyone else having a heating issue??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you checked your air filters? That might cause some over heating as well.


----------



## Caplin (May 6, 2015)

I will look at that. 
When I stated the radiator was cleaned, I was referring to washing the radiator face and fins not changing fluid. Should have stated that more clearly.


----------

